# DOXA Sub 200



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Has anyone been able to determine if the new sub 200 (whether it's the limited edition or the standard one) will have lume on the bezel?


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

does not look like it will... does look nice thought... perfect first time watch a good competitor to the oris 65.


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Am I mistaken or does it look like nearly all new 1500's won't either. Understandable to some degree on the 200, but odd to me on the 1500 if that is the case for a pedigree dive watch.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

NM-1 said:


> Am I mistaken or does it look like nearly all new 1500's won't either. Understandable to some degree on the 200, but odd to me on the 1500 if that is the case for a pedigree dive watch.[/QUOT
> 
> looks like it wont.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah it doesn't look like it does but then this is what's written on their website: All the elements providing dive-relevant information, including the bezel, have a Super‑LumiNova®️ luminescent coating


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Emailed DOXA twice on this...no response...great customer service


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Actually got a reply from the Switzerland office:

The bezel, hands, indexes of the SUB 200 will be equipped with SuperLumiNova.


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

robi1138 said:


> Actually got a reply from the Switzerland office:
> 
> The bezel, hands, indexes of the SUB 200 will be equipped with SuperLumiNova.


I imagine they mean the bezel pip. Not full lumed.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Probably, as I also thought, but decided to ask that question too when I replied... we'll see what they say


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

So I asked, "Is it just the 12 o'clock marker on the bezel that will have SuperLuminova or will the numbers on the bezel have it as well?"

Response: "The indexes will also have SuperLumiNova"


Would have been more confident if the response said "numerals", not "indexes", but hopefully they're referring to the bezel, not the dial.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Duplicate, sorry


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Maybe just the indices between the Arabic numerals will glow?


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

perfectlykevin said:


> Maybe just the indices between the Arabic numerals will glow?


Could be. Better than just at 12 o'clock.

On another note, what's everyone's expectation for this watch? It's like half the price of any other Doxa. Is it going to just be a better bang-for your-buck Doxa or is it a Doxa in-name-only?


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

robi1138 said:


> Could be. Better than just at 12 o'clock.
> 
> On another note, what's everyone's expectation for this watch? It's like half the price of any other Doxa. Is it going to just be a better bang-for your-buck Doxa or is it a Doxa in-name-only?


It should be fine. I prefer the SUbs, that is what brought me to Doxa since they re-released the 300T back around 2001. That said, this one is historically accurate and pre-dates the Subs, and I could find one in my collection eventually.

Seems to have a good build, the specs are good and one you could easily take diving. Lots to love with it really. And I like that it will be released in various colored dials.


----------



## siddhartha (Feb 15, 2006)

robi1138 said:


> Emailed DOXA twice on this...no response...great customer service


Give it time. Their service is actually pretty great


----------



## dji27 (Feb 3, 2012)

What is bezel material?


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

dji27 said:


> What is bezel material?


Interested in knowing this too. Found a short video from Basel on IG and it looks too shiny to be aluminum. Ceramic? Anybody know?


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

For those interested I was able to confirm with Doxa on Instagram that this will have a *sapphire* bezel.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

robi1138 said:


> Has anyone been able to determine if the new sub 200 (whether it's the limited edition or the standard one) will have lume on the bezel?


Quote from Watchtime News 09/09/2019 " It features a velvety dial in a number of colorways with baton-type hands, applied indexes and markers on the bezel, all of which are coated with Super-LumiNova beige "Light-Old Radium" to accentuate the vintage character"...
And directly from the Sub200 Doxa site"All the elements providing dive-relevant information, including the bezel, have a Super‑LumiNova® luminescent coating."...
I've been wanting a Yellow dial diver with Old Radium lume.The Divingstar,with Old Radium lume including Sapphire Bezel insert will do very nicely.Waiting to send my $ Doxa!


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Anyone know the lug to lug length - 42mm case but no details on lug length. Don't look too long on the pics...


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Also was able to confirm with Doxa on IG that the L2L is 46 and the lug width is 19.

My post count is too low to post links, but there are quite a few photos (including a lume shot) here: https:// watchilove.com/doxa-sub-200-a-short-presentation-to-celebrate-the-gphg-challenge-category-nomination


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Evidently, only the Sharkhunter and Caribbean will have the black bezel, (sapphire as mentioned above?) and that all of the other variants will have a stainless steel bezel. 

This seems inline with their release dates of the Black and Blue being released 15 days before the other variants.


Any pics floating around with the SS bezel or does anyone have more specific info on those, i.e. still "vintage" markings and ?of lume?


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Had anyone been able to order one? It says available Oct 1 on their website but there's been no change to the ability to order (i.e. cannot add to cart/order)...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bub838 (Dec 20, 2012)

ChaseOne said:


> Had anyone been able to order one? It says available Oct 1 on their website but there's been no change to the ability to order (i.e. cannot add to cart/order)...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I emailed their customer service about this and haven't heard anything back.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Bub838 said:


> I emailed their customer service about this and haven't heard anything back.


I did too...hmmm

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

ChaseOne said:


> I did too...hmmm
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I heard back from Boris, they (Natasha?) are "working" on it. Says a few days. Nice and vague...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

ChaseOne said:


> Had anyone been able to order one? It says available Oct 1 on their website but there's been no change to the ability to order (i.e. cannot add to cart/order)...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


The Official Sub200 website I have bookmarked says Nov.1 for Black & Navy & Nov.15th.for all others..I for 1 will be dissappointed in Doxa AGAIN if the Vintage lumed Sapphire bezel isn't available on the Yellow dial..


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> The Official Sub200 website I have bookmarked says Nov.1 for Black & Navy & Nov.15th.for all others..I for 1 will be dissappointed in Doxa AGAIN if the Vintage lumed Sapphire bezel isn't available on the Yellow dial..


Anniversary edition was supposed to be available 1 Oct...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Anyone ordered/bought an anniver. model ? Heard anything from Doxa? Were available on uk dealer website for ordered but not anymore - just standard 200 on site now


----------



## Bub838 (Dec 20, 2012)

Seems like someone is getting them based on this Instagram post 

__
http://instagr.am/p/B3e8e4inpKS/


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Well, "Buy it Now" was available which automatically puts a Sub4000t in your cart for 3× as much...soooooooo....

Edit: turns out it's already sold out...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

ChaseOne said:


> Well, "Buy it Now" was available which automatically puts a Sub4000t in your cart for 3× as much...soooooooo....
> 
> Edit: turns out it's already sold out...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Indeed!


----------



## Bub838 (Dec 20, 2012)

the 200 anniversary models are showing in stock on Doxa website. I was able to order one!


----------



## evlkoala (Mar 18, 2015)

ChaseOne said:


> Well, "Buy it Now" was available which automatically puts a Sub4000t in your cart for 3× as much...soooooooo....
> 
> Edit: turns out it's already sold out...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Not yet, was just released, it's available now.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

evlkoala said:


> Not yet, was just released, it's available now.


My credit card is angry... Ordered as well...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedamatuer (Jul 21, 2016)

I can't add one to my cart now, must have sold out!


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

Speedamatuer said:


> I can't add one to my cart now, must have sold out!


How ridiculous is that? Which scientist came up with the idea to confirm new orders against on-hand stock?? Are they out of their minds? Get the orders in post the availability date, i.e. Oct 1 and share the estimated delivery, however they want. Send advance shipping notifications against on-hand stock, not orders.

Or at the very least, have relevant order processing messages/errors with backorder information instead of expecting customers to tolerate the Page not found errors.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Speedamatuer said:


> I can't add one to my cart now, must have sold out!


Just checked and ordering is back up .

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## evlkoala (Mar 18, 2015)

Speedamatuer said:


> I can't add one to my cart now, must have sold out!


Just available again like 5 minutes ago. Try again


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Fast shipping...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

ChaseOne said:


> Fast shipping...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great. Bummed I missed out on the LE model. Guess I'll just be pulling the trigger on Nov. 1st for the regular release Sharkhunter.

Does anyone know what the other 200s will look like? I see the sharkie and caribbean will both have the black bezel. Will the other variants releasing on November 15th have the same black bezel or will there be a stainless steel bezel for them? I'm pretty sure that info hasn't released yet but askin' just in case someone might be in the know


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

As I originally suspected, all models have black bezels as shown in recently posted renders. Too bad...

Rather random choices in color of bezel markings too. 

I had my eye on this Searambler version with hopes of silver bezel. Not so drawn to it now nor the faux vintage bezel markers


----------



## evlkoala (Mar 18, 2015)

ChaseOne said:


> Fast shipping...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a beauty!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

It looks like IRL the bezel numbers aren't as "gilt" as they appear to be on the renders. If that is the case I think the sharky and caribbean model will look a ton better than the renders


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeez, guys we are beating one photo to death here. Anyone else seen any others.


----------



## evlkoala (Mar 18, 2015)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Jeez, guys we are beating one photo to death here. Anyone else seen any others.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks. I see you are selling it. Short ownership


----------



## evlkoala (Mar 18, 2015)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Thanks. I see you are selling it. Short ownership


Both of my brother and I bought 2 of them ( was lucky ), but he decides to sell it not because he changed his mind to get a Sinn instead.

I wouldn't sell mine, the MSRP price point is too good for a LE with only 130 made. Better than a lot of microbrands out there in the same price range.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

drumcairn said:


> Anyone know the lug to lug length - 42mm case but no details on lug length. Don't look too long on the pics...


THIS


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

mgsooner said:


> Also was able to confirm with Doxa on IG that *the L2L is 46* and the lug width is 19.
> 
> My post count is too low to post links, but there are quite a few photos (including a lume shot) here: https:// watchilove.com/doxa-sub-200-a-short-presentation-to-celebrate-the-gphg-challenge-category-nomination


Excellent. This just came on my radar then, because although it's 42mm diameter this super compact L2L will make it wear closer to a 40-41mm watch!


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I made a new thread since nobody answered my question here in 24 hours.


----------



## evlkoala (Mar 18, 2015)

Predictabilly said:


> Excellent. This just came on my radar then, because although it's 42mm diameter this super compact L2L will make it wear closer to a 40-41mm watch!


Agree, it does wear smaller than my speedy 42mm. I think it will look even smaller with strap instead of the bracelet.


----------

